# Utile de mettre un SSD sur iMac 2010 ?



## BernardMac66 (17 Septembre 2011)

Salut a tous,

je crois que je viens de faire une betise.
Je viens d'acheter tout le matos pour mettre un SSD en plus dans mon iMac 27" 2010. (data doubler)
Mais je viens de réaliser que c'est du sata 2 donc ça sera brider non ?
Donc complétement inutile non ?

Pouvez vous m'en dire plus si il vous plais ? Que je puisse annuler ou non ma commande...:rose:


----------



## adrien95 (17 Septembre 2011)

de quoi qui sera bridé a savoir que ton imac es de 2010 donc  il ne gère que le Sata 2
moi je viens d'installer un ssd crucial M4 dans mon i7 27 pouces mid2010
avec ce sud tu vera la différence de fou niveau rapidité de ta machine
hésite pas si tu as besoin de conseil pour le montage


----------



## BernardMac66 (19 Septembre 2011)

Salut,

pouvez vous me dire quel sera le meilleur choix entre ces deux SSD :
*
*OCZ                   SSD interne Vertex 3 Series 2,5" - 120 Go
CRUCIAL                   SSD interne m4 - 128 Go

Merci


----------



## D_dream (19 Septembre 2011)

Franchement je serais super intéressé pour un bon tuto bien fait d'un montage ssd en plus sur imac mid 2010, ainsi que les bonnes adresses pour avoir tout le matos qu'il faut


----------



## adrien95 (19 Septembre 2011)

j opterai plus pour le crucial étant donné que c'est le 256 go que j ai choisi et franchement j en suis très content allumage en 6 seconde

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h37 ----------




D_dream a dit:


> Franchement je serais super intéressé pour un bon tuto bien fait d'un montage ssd en plus sur imac mid 2010, ainsi que les bonnes adresses pour avoir tout le matos qu'il faut



pour le matos nécessaire c est du rapide car comme j ai supprimer le hdd 1to j ai acheter des rails pour mettre mon ssd dedans comme ça tout es bien a sa place, j ai pas voulu le mettre a la place de l opticalbay ou endessous


----------



## D_dream (19 Septembre 2011)

Merci, je viens de faire le tour et je crois que par contre je vais opter pour l'option de suppression de l'optical drive pour le remplacer par un SSD crucial et une optical bay, la seule chose qui me fasse peur est l'annulation de la garantie...


----------



## adrien95 (19 Septembre 2011)

si tu demonte proprement tu en a pour le meme temps de montage car les 2 se trouvent derrière la dale,
Moi j ai vu un technicien ouvrir le mien pour une maintenance a domicile et franchement y'a aucune pastille de sécurité ou autre.
j en ai pour un bon quart d heure pour faire le remplacement
et la seconde choses savoir c est qu'en passant par l optimal bay ton sata est en 1.5 g/s alors que celui du disque dur sera en sata 2 g/s

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h36 ----------

un bon tuto video regarde ça cette c un 21 pouces mais le principe es le meme
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFkh1ygrjOU&feature=player_embedded/YOUTUBE]


----------



## D_dream (20 Septembre 2011)

Ben le soucis c'est que je veux conserver mon 1To, j'ai déjà un 1To en DD externe mais je suis très gourmand... ça me ferait chier de perdre cette capacité quand même... ou alors je met un SSD à la place du DD et le DD d'origine je le fout dans un boîtier externe en firewire non ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h26 ----------

D'ailleurs tu les trouve où les rails pour fixer le SSD ?


----------



## adrien95 (20 Septembre 2011)

pour moi ça serai la meilleure des choses faire ;
la reference des brakets (supports) : Kingston SNA-BR/35
tu trouve ça http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00091781.html 
ou http://www.magicpc.fr/Composants/Disques-durs/Fixations-pour-disques-durs/Kingston-fixation-ssd/p-18779/


----------



## D_dream (22 Septembre 2011)

Un grand merci, donc il suffirait de ces rails, un bon ssd et un torx de 10 c'est bien ça ? il n'y a pas de soucis avec le capteur de température ? Est-ce utile ou plutôt justifié de prendre un OCZ vertex 3 au lieu d'un vertex 2 ?


----------



## adrien95 (23 Septembre 2011)

Oui il te faux 2 torkx tx07  et tx10
Ba en faite d après mes test de mon ssd crucial M4 comaparer a un agility 2 j ai le double  débit ... 
Donc tu peux prendre un sata 3


----------



## BernardMac66 (23 Septembre 2011)

Salut,

J'ai une petite question.

J'ai acheté un Data Doubler car je comptais mettre le SSD.
Si je dis pas de bêtise c'est pour mettre en plus. Donc je n'ai pas besoin d'enlever le superdrive ?

Vous pouvez me confirmer ?

Merci


----------



## D_dream (23 Septembre 2011)

adrien95 a dit:


> Oui il te faux 2 torkx tx07  et tx10
> Ba en faite d après mes test de mon ssd crucial M4 comaparer a un agility 2 j ai le double  débit ...
> Donc tu peux prendre un sata 3


  Yes merci ! et pour le capteur de température ? il y a une manip particulière à faire ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h10 ----------

Bon c'est bon j'ai ma réponse  http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/astuce-si-vous-souhaitez-changer-votre-hdd-521152.html


----------



## adrien95 (23 Septembre 2011)

la shunter avec un fil électrique et bien isoler le tout


----------



## D_dream (24 Septembre 2011)

Tu sais si celui ci passerait sans problème ? http://www.materiel.net/accessoire-pour-boitier-pc/ocz-adaptateur-2-5-vers-3-5-50333.html


----------



## adrien95 (6 Octobre 2011)

perso avec mon ocz agility j'ai reçu de meme support et je n ai pas réussi a le monter ; c est pour ça que j'ai opter pour les brackets


----------



## AZTT (9 Octobre 2011)

le SSD 120 suffit-il bien au bon fonctionnement de LION avec le 1To d'origine
en externe dans un boîtier FIREWIRE800?

quelqu'un peut quantifier le gain...
par exemple.. temps de lancement de gros soft
comme PSP C5, FINAL CUT PRO X, IPhoto..., IMovie11...

merci 

meilleur prix ? meilleur marque ? meilleur site pour l'achat du SSD120 ou 250Go? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h28 ----------

édifiant


----------



## D_dream (11 Octobre 2011)

Je devrais franchir le pas bientôt, je donnerais mes commentaires


----------



## AZTT (12 Novembre 2011)

D_dream a dit:


> Je devrais franchir le pas bientôt, je donnerais mes commentaires


----------

